# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Eltronic 20-29 wave 800 минск продам аренда беспроводная колонка мощность колонки 800 ватт

## 8-044-791-08-41

Eltronic 20-29 wave 800 минск продам аренда беспроводная колонка мощность колонки 800 ватт tel 80298836914

----------

